# a few good days



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

sorry no pics just a quick report. got out thurs, fri, and today (sat) thurs a quick hunt to fb got a few spoonies a nice greed head and a teal. fri didn't even fire the gun, and today fast action. 3 limits in a few hours mostly golden eyes with a few teal. love the holiday  hey spooner how did you do after we left today?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job. Today was crazy. I had my limit in 45 minutes. Its nuts when all the uneducated northerners get here.


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Tealboy,

That was me, my daughter and a neighborhood kid with Jeff today. We had a great shoot, 27 teal and one spoon in under two hours. You guys missed the show when you left, there were thousands (I'm don't think that's an exageration) of teal that rafted up right where you were set up.

Jeff posted up a couple of pictures and a video of Justin shooting his spoon on the Fuge.

Glad to hear that you're getting into some birds, sounds like you guys are having fun.

Tyler


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

friday we came home with 14 greenheads and today i came home with 6 drakes. all in all it was great


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Tealboy - you should have buzzed down and said hello!

Like UtahSprig said, it was a quick shoot. I think we spent more time dealing with break away ice flows and making a couple of long retrieves (my breathing is still not back to normal :lol: ) than we did waiting for ducks to come in.


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

nice shoot boys! i wanted to come say hi but the fellers i was with wanted to get back for the game. isn't it intresting that all we could get were golden eyes and just less than a mile away all teal! i love the lake!


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

What's funny is we took Darrin's spot (I think it was Darrin) and they had a lot of goldeneye's as well. For what ever reason the teal turned on while we were there and it was fun. 

Too bad you couldn't have stopped by, it would have been nice to see ya. 

Tyler


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

Just relieved to see that nobody smiled in front of the camera... Could have affected the balance of nature.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

Jesse Higgins said:


> Just relieved to see that nobody smiled in front of the camera... Could have affected the balance of nature.


No S*** !!!
Why do 90% of the mugs you see in hunting pics look p.o.'d or disinterested?
I'm sure my face looks like that after most days spent hunting but I never have piles of birds or anything worth slapping on the wall. I take that back...I'm usually laughing about how horrible I am at this silly sport of ours. Enough rambling -Cheer the hell up or quit being too cool or whatever. Life's too short!!!


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

try putting out 300 silos + 100 or more floaters for an hour then picking them all back up let alone hiking a mile to and from the boat  na spooner and sprig were just mad they didn't get more spoonies :mrgreen:


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

wingmanck - Smiling is not allowed.... we are all serious hunters. Actually, somehow, not smiling became a tradition in my photos - you should see how hard people have to work to not smile! Plus, what tealboy said - if that were 27 spoonies and 1 teal on the front of that boat, we would have been grinning ear to ear! :rotfl:


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Oops, I guess me and my dad broke major protocol last year when Spooner took us out 

Spooner, thanks again for the hunt, it was a great day! :wink:


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually, we aren't smiling because we were laughing so hard that it hurt to smile by that point. If you've seen me shoot, you'll know there is plenty of reason to laugh :shock: :wink: 

I tell ya what, I'm getting a bit old and too fat to be chasing them birds like I used to. Spooner and the kids were wishing they had an E-collar on me to get me to pick up the pace on the return from a few longer retrieves.


----------

